# WIP; New Dragon



## Candra H (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm blanket bombing this forum...

Anyway, I'm working on an idea for a new painting of a dragon and figured I'd post my ideas and progress in a thread for feedback and suggestions, but also for my own reference, so I can come back occasionally and see where I've been and where I need to go.

So here are a couple of anatomy scribbles showing possible bone structures and positions of limbs and wings and things. 

Again, all comments/suggestions welcome, and thanks in advance for looking.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing work, Candrah, You're really thinking the structure through rather than muddling along with an outline and hoping it all makes sense. I'm looking forward to the painting.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice drawings.  Good idea to start with an idea of how the anatomy works.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, Foxee, Vangoghsear. I figured it was about time I stopped muddling along with outlines and shapes and, instead of just thinking about anatomy and bone structure, actually trying to draw it. I guess time will tell if the drawing of it from the inside out pays off.


----------



## Sigg (Mar 28, 2011)

This makes me think of the concept art that goes into making 3d renderings for video games (and movies I assume).  Have you ever considered being a graphic artist in the game/movie industry?  The focus on structure and physics of the subjects in the art would certainly be useful.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 28, 2011)

It's not something I've thought about, getting into the games side of things in, but I like the idea of being able to work from the inside out. It definitely helps when it comes to figuring out how things might move and work as a whole. Foor for thought for sure.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 28, 2011)

Candra H said:


> I guess time will tell if the drawing of it from the inside out pays off.


 I think it will, please make sure to post the finished product or a link to it if you don't mind when it's done. As it is, the studies are some nice artwork in their own right, I like these.


----------



## Candra H (May 6, 2011)

Been scribbling out a possible composition for this. Not happy with the position of the dragon and will need to move it down towards the bottom of the frame, bring it forward a little more so the head is closer to the viewer. Also not happy with the general form so if anyone has any suggestions for improvement, I'd love to hear them.

Cheers

Candra


----------



## Custard (May 7, 2011)

Perhaps you should move the joint of the dragons wing (the one away from the writing) a bit more down, other than that it is awesome! It took me five minutes just to find anything that I could comment on.


----------



## Candra H (May 7, 2011)

Thats a good suggestion, Custard, thanks. That wing's been bugging me and I'll definintely need to move things around a bit. Will try your suggestion and see how it looks.

Thanks again for looking/commenting, very much appreciated.


----------

